# For EXTREME “Breaking Bad” fans only



## applecruncher (Aug 7, 2015)

:welcome:

I’m a member of another site where there are some extreme BB fans (like me). :rofl:

There are STILL companies in Albuquerque NM giving BB tours even though the show ended almost 2 yrs ago. Of course, some people got a late start and are now happily hooked or considering BB Rehab. 

Recently one person returned from a guided tour, and she said they had a wonderful time.

Here’s an excerpt: (includes some references to “Better Call Saul”)

*“ Off the top of my head here are the locations I remember: Jimmy's (Saul's) brothers house, the neighbor that Jimmy’s brother stole the newspaper from is actually the legit neighbor who lives there, the bench where Jimmy and his brother sat outside, Jesse's house, Jesse's apartment from where he lived with his girlfriend, Walt's house, the meth lab, the car wash, the nail salon/Jimmy's better call Saul office, the Denny's that was used in all seasons of BB, Saul's Breaking Bad office, the parking booth where Jimmy and Mike interact in Better Call Saul, the house/shack where Tuco lived and was killed, a few eating places from the show, the courthouse/jail from both shows, the square that Jesse freaks out in when he believes Walt is trying to have him killed, the place where Skyler has to return the stolen tiara, the house of Ted ? - the dude Skyler sleeps with and where Kuby & Huell make him sign the check to the IRS, the place where Skyler meets her divorce attorney, Walt’s apartment from when he and Skyler lived separately.

The tour was so much fun and I won a trivia prize. The replica RV is great as well as our guides...the guides rotate, but all of them acted or worked on the show. Some of us went to Los Pollos Hermanos afterwards (which is actually a restaurant named Twisters), as we ate another location. I sat in Walter's seat. So much fun!!! “* 

Here’s an (older) article about the BB auction:

“The highest-selling item was the copy of Walt Whitman's "Leaves of Grass" at *$65,500.* Other pricey memorabilia included Hector "Tio" Salamanca's bell ($26,750), the pink teddy bear ($23,250), Tuco's grill ($20,250) and Walter's Cadillac ($19,750). Someone even bought the teddy bear eyeball for $7,000.”

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/breaking-bad-memorabilia-fetches-nearly-1m-at-auction/

Wow! I wonder how much for the Cousins AXE, boots with steel skull on toe, Gus's tie that he straightened just before...well, you know...


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 7, 2015)

btw there's a mistake in that article.  Walt never had a Cadillac.  After he sold his Aztek, he leased a Chrysler.  (But Saul had a Cadillac - that might be what they meant.)

The cars of "Breaking Bad" :

http://www.celebritycarsblog.com/2013/09/the-cars-of-breaking-bad-finale/


----------



## Linda (Aug 8, 2015)

That's interesting Applecruncher.  We loved that show and have all the DVDs and plan to have a marathon one of these days.  I've been through Albuquerque many times (We always stopped at a Starbucks at the bottom of that big hill) but not since we watched BB.  I hope we can go over there and take that tour some day.  I'm surprised how pricey items from the show are.  Who would pay so much for that kind of stuff?  I can think of better things to do with $65,500.  I guess Breaking Bad was our families all time favorite show.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 8, 2015)

Even if I had “silly money” (won the lottery or whatever) I can’t see spending $65k for “Leaves of Grass”. At most, I might gather a small group of Extreme BB Fans and pay for all of us to go to Albuquerque and take the tour.

Sure, the props were interesting, but I was more entertained by some (most) of the supporting characters:

Bogdan
Kuby & Huell
Clovis (mechanic)
Old Joe (owned junk yard)
Spooge & his woman (“I ain’t no skank”)
Uncle Jack

I felt sorry for Jane’s father, Drew Sharp’s parents (who we never saw), and also Gale Boeticher and Ted Beneke (even though both made some very bad decisions).


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 8, 2015)

Linda, I'm watching the episode where Jesse falls thru the roof of the portable toilet...eeewww.  Walt asks "Why are you blue?" :lofl:


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 12, 2015)

*4 in France Arrested for "Breaking Bad" copycat murder*

It’s no mystery that a lot of famous movies and TV shows were inspired by real-life events. But less often, our reality is breached by actions of those who are trying to emulate characters from the entertainment world, and it looks like one of the most disgusting scenes in _Breaking Bad_ had a part to play in a particularly heinous murder in France recently. Why couldn’t people have just been inspired to become chemistry teachers?

http://www.cinemablend.com/televisi...France-Copycat-Breaking-Bad-Murder-77787.html


----------

